
A Much-Hyped Covid-19 Drug Is Almost Identical to a Black-Market Cat Cure - elliekelly
https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2020/05/remdesivir-cats/611341
======
kayfox
Gilead Remdesivir is the same as Gilead GS-441524.... except it isn't since
the latter is a metabolite of the former.

I worry about the long term effects of this sort of reporting, just like all
the other cures touted so far.

